# Can tortoises eat herbs?



## george.T.tort (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi everyone. Was wondering if anyone knew if tortoises can eat herbs? I've two marginated torts and I have lots of mint and basil etc in my garden. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks people


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 5, 2013)

It depends on the herb... look them up on the Tortoise Table plant database http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plant_database_14.asp

Garden mint: Safe to feed, but Joe completely ignores it.
Basil: Feed in moderation


----------



## cherylim (Jun 5, 2013)

Even the herbs that are safe to eat, Emrys won't touch. He hates them.


----------



## Tyrtle (Jun 5, 2013)

I've tried cilantro. Lego was not a fan. Never tried anything else after that.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: RE: Can tortoises eat herbs?*



Tyrtle said:


> I've tried cilantro. Lego was not a fan. Never tried anything else after that.



To save any ony other Brits using google like I had to, Cilantro is what we call Coriander 

Both Coriander and Basil are on our menu not Joe's... he doesn't get the opportunity to eat them!


----------



## george.T.tort (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks, I will have a look on tortoise table. It looks a really informative site. I popped some garden mint in their enclosure this morning. I will see if they have demolished or ignored it when I get back in!


----------



## Itort (Jun 7, 2013)

My torts ignored the mint in the enclosure (it grows wild in my yard) till this spring when my big southern RF female decided to try it. She demolished the patch. So they will eat it with no harmful effects.


----------

